# 2023 Orbea Rise suspension option question



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-2023-orbea-rise-emtb-gets-even-lighter.html


Friend glad he passed on the sale Jenson had last month. Going with 540 battery on the MTeam or M10 and deciding on their options such as dropper.
Question: For an intermediate rider weighing about 170 geared up doing mostly greens and blue trails will the Float X and 36 be overkill versus the optional 34 and DPS?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

westin said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-2023-orbea-rise-emtb-gets-even-lighter.html
> 
> 
> Friend glad he passed on the sale Jenson had last month. Going with 540 battery on the MTeam or M10 and deciding on their options such as dropper.
> Question: For an intermediate rider weighing about 170 geared up doing mostly greens and blue trails will the Float X and 36 be overkill versus the optional 34 and DPS?


I'm about that weight, but ride aggressively.
The stock suspension on my M20 was vastly undergunned for the application and I've upgraded both the fork and shock.
For "intermediate" and "green/blue", I think your friend would likely be fine with the 34, then worry about upgrades later as skills advance


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

westin said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-2023-orbea-rise-emtb-gets-even-lighter.html
> 
> 
> Friend glad he passed on the sale Jenson had last month. Going with 540 battery on the MTeam or M10 and deciding on their options such as dropper.
> Question: For an intermediate rider weighing about 170 geared up doing mostly greens and blue trails will the Float X and 36 be overkill versus the optional 34 and DPS?



Absolutely YES on the Suspension.....


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

DMFT said:


> Absolutely YES on the Suspension.....


YES as in the 36 and Float X are overkill for his weight and non-mechanical aptitude to set up the high and low settings. Just set and forget with 34 and DPS?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

The Fox 34 was a noodle on my M20, I'm heavier but still would recommend a beefier fork. Even at the M20 build kit they should offer a beefier fork I upgraded to Lyrik and Super deluxe rear shock as soon as I could the SD rear shock is WAY better than the DPS was too. I'd definitely go with better susp option


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

westin said:


> YES as in the 36 and Float X are overkill for his weight and non-mechanical aptitude to set up the high and low settings. Just set and forget with 34 and DPS?


YES as in total over-kill for your friend....


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm 150 geared up and changed the DPS and 34 to a Float X and 36. The shock handles long DH's much better and is a little plusher all around and the 34 fork was not great when charging rock gardens, even at my weight.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

BTW I read the article what's the diff between the motors? Is the EP801 different from the EP8 I have on my M series Rise?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Tickle said:


> BTW I read the article what's the diff between the motors? Is the EP801 different from the EP8 I have on my M series Rise?


not much.
the newer motor can integrate with Di2 shifting.
Weight savings on newer Rise is "nice" but a pound of weight isn't really that relevant on an ebike and, so, I remain very happily content with my OG m20


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

There's extra connections on mine too, thought It was for that as well or maybe lights?

edit: I wouldn't mind the 540w battery option but guess that's not possible with ours


----------



## SLVR (Jul 10, 2018)

The new EP801 uses CANbus and Shimano Gen.2 BMS, also has higher peak power 600w vs 500w on the old EP800. Probably less rattle also because the weight has gone up +100g (2.7kg vs 2.6kg) and a revised torque sensor.


----------



## TJONE12345 (Jun 1, 2021)

I was hoping for maybe a revised geo similar to Rallon around 64.5 to 65. But that what's you will get with the new Wild.
Maybe the new H10 with head tube angle set and burly tires is the best choice for all-mountain / enduro?
Still waiting on info regarding the new Specialized Levo SL.....
I will keep my M10 for trail riding for the time being.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

We ordered a 2023 Rise M-LTD with MyO. Expected delivery late February. Tried steering him toward m10 or Team using words like "overkill for your needs" and "that xtr cassette is expensive and not as durable." Didn't matter.

Options selected were 9120 instead of 9100 brakes and 540 battery.

He's a lightweight non-aggressive xc type recovering from lifechanging surgeries, has set-and-forget mentality with pretty tame trails, values climbing over descending so the 34/DPS and Rekons were a good fit. His current bike is a very old Specialized carbon HT29 2x10 no dropper; he didn't want a dropper with the Rise, haha!!

My first time with MyO. Wow, that is super impressive!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

TJONE12345 said:


> I was hoping for maybe a revised geo similar to Rallon around 64.5 to 65. But that what's you will get with the new Wild.
> Maybe the new H10 with head tube angle set and burly tires is the best choice for all-mountain / enduro?
> Still waiting on info regarding the new Specialized Levo SL.....
> I will keep my M10 for trail riding for the time being.


Can't believe people are still discussing fractions of a degree, as if anybody would ever be able to tell in a blind test ... but still why don't get an adjustable headset and stop with this first world problem whining?


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Davide said:


> Can't believe people are still discussing fractions of a degree, as if anybody would ever be able to tell in a blind test ... but still why don't get an adjustable headset and stop with this first world problem whining?


Some of us can tell minute differences in the frame geometry. I can certainly tell the difference in 1 degree of change as i've played around with angle adjust headsets in the past. .5 may not be apparent initially, but in the right conditions you will notice certain things coming to the surface.

As far as angle adjust headsets... I agree with you. Which is one of the things that make this situation particularly infuriating as the 2022 and prior models had an integrated headset. So your only option is a 9.8 slackr unit that will increase axle to crown... so you're better off just putting on a longer fork. The new bikes, have integrated headset routing so there are no options for adjustable headsets.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

minimusprime said:


> Some of us can tell minute differences in the frame geometry. I can certainly tell the difference in 1 degree of change as i've played around with angle adjust headsets in the past. .5 may not be apparent initially, but in the right conditions you will notice certain things coming to the surface.
> 
> As far as angle adjust headsets... I agree with you. Which is one of the things that make this situation particularly infuriating as the 2022 and prior models had an integrated headset. So your only option is a 9.8 slackr unit that will increase axle to crown... so you're better off just putting on a longer fork. The new bikes, have integrated headset routing so there are no options for adjustable headsets.


Oh, I see. But still doesn't the "optimal" head angle depend on the terrain? And besides an adjustable head set, isn't tire pressure a solid way to adjust front geometry in small steps? 1-3 psi change can easily change your "in motion" head set angle by more than 0.5 degrees "on paper" ...


----------

